# mit WinCC flex. Runtime auf über Netzwerk auf SPS zugreifen



## AJ67 (18 Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine VISU mit WinCC Flex. erstellt und möchte sie Rechner laufen lassen. (Büro PC) Für einen Test habe ich jetzt die WinCC Runtime auf einem Rechner installiert und muss feststellen, dass der Rechner scheinbar keine Verbindung zur SPS aufbauen kann. (Ihr kennt die schönen #######) (Ich erstelle zum ersten mal eine WinCC Flex Visu die als Runtime auf einem Rechner laufen soll) Die Runtime wird also ganz normal gestartet, ich bekomme nur keine Werte. Wenn ich das ganze auf meinem PG starte läuft alles! (Gut, hier stelle ich ja auch unter PG- Schnittstelle die Verbindung ein) Wenn ich sie auf MPI ändere dann bekomme ich dort auch keine Werte. Muss auf dem Rechner noch eine weitere Software installiert werden (Simatic-Net) oder ähnliches? Ich dachte eigentlich es geht so und ich brauche nur eine WinCC Felx. Runtime Lizenz.

Der Rechner hängt im normalen Firmennetzwerk und wird über DHCP mit einer IP-Adresse versorgt. Diese ist aber immer die gleiche (das habe ich kontrolliert). Die SPS hängt natürlich im gleichen Netz und ist über eine CP Baugruppe angeschlossen.

Die PC-Station ist in der Hardware projektiert

Im Netzpro habe ich die Verbindung vom Rechner und der SPS auf das gleiche Ethernet verbunden und die IP-Adressen eingestellt.

Wer kann mir helfen!
Schon mal Danke im Voraus

AJ


----------



## JesperMP (18 Dezember 2009)

Du brauchst ein Router zwisschen SPS und Büro-LAN.

Port X auf Router muss ein feste IP haben.
Port X auf Router ist mit SPS-LAN verbunden.
SPS'en und Router müssen feste IPs und Subnet haben die miteinander übereinstimmen.
In alle SPSen die erreichbar sein müssen, muss der parameter "Use Router" und IP der port X auf der Router eingestellt werden.

Port Y auf der Router muss _vermutlich_ DHCP verwenden.
Port Y auf der Router ist mit Büro-LAN verbunden.
IT-abteilung muss _vielleicht_ den Router in Büro-LAN eintragen.

Wenn OK, probier erst ob Du mit STEP7 von dein Büro-Arbeitsplatz auf der SPS online gehen kannst.
Wenn das klappt, sollte WinCC Flex RT auch mit der SPS verbinden können.

edit:
Und, egal ob STEP7 oder WinCC Flex RT, PG/PC Schnittstelle muss auf S7ONLINE=TCP/IP eingestellt werden.


----------



## AJ67 (18 Dezember 2009)

*Ich bin im gleiche Netz!*

Hi und schon mal danke für die Anwort!

Die Netzwerkverbindung zur SPS bzw. zur CP-Baugruppe besteht. Ich kann sie anpingen und wenn ich mein PG in die gleiche Netzwerkdose stecke kann ich auch drauf zugreifen. Und die Runtime auf meinem PG läuft auch!
Also normaler weise bräuchte ich keinen Router.

Wie kann ich denn bei dem Rechner die Schnittstelle für die Runtime einstellen? Ich habe nur die Runtime installiert. Kann die Runtime aus meiem Projekt auch starten, nur bekomme ich keine Werte. Muss ich im Net-Pro noch irgendetwas besonderes einstellen oder im WinCC felx.

Danke AJ


----------



## JesperMP (18 Dezember 2009)

AJ67 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn bei dem Rechner die Schnittstelle für die Runtime einstellen? Ich habe nur die Runtime installiert. Kann die Runtime aus meiem Projekt auch starten, nur bekomme ich keine Werte. Muss ich im Net-Pro noch irgendetwas besonderes einstellen oder im WinCC felx.


Du brauchst kein NetPro.
Nur:


			
				JesperMP schrieb:
			
		

> Und, egal ob STEP7 oder WinCC Flex RT, PG/PC Schnittstelle muss auf S7ONLINE=TCP/IP eingestellt werden.


----------



## JesperMP (18 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe dies übersehen:


			
				AJ67 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PC-Station ist in der Hardware projektiert


Du hast es also als ein "PC Station" eingerichtet, wo S7RTM ist aktiv. In WinCC Flex ist der Verbindung "softbus".
Das bedeutet; Simatic Net muss installiert werden, und xdb Datei von NetPro muss im Stationenkonfigurator importiert werden.
Alternativ: S7RTM deaktivieren, "IE Algemein" löschen, und dan mittels "normal" S7ONLINE verbinden.


----------

